# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Năm 2021, có tiền nên đầu tư vào đâu?

## tenten

nhiều bạn do dự về kênh đầu tư hiệu suất cao vào năm 2021. Vậy người xuất hiện tiền nên đầu tư trong đâu?

lãi suất huy động trên các ngân hàng giảm xuống mức thấp, tuy nhiên việc phục hồi chế tạo kinh doanh nhưng vẫn gian nan. việc đó làm nhiều người băn khoăn về kênh đầu tư hiệu suất cao trong năm 2021.

"Cháy" trái phiếu công ty lớn

Anh Nguyễn T.L. (trú tại quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội) vừa đưa ra quyết định bỏ vốn 200 triệu đ nhằm mua trái phiếu công ty lớn tại một chủ chứng khoán. Số tiền này là anh rút từ ngân hàng sau thời điểm đáo hạn sổ tiết kiệm ngân sách.

"Lãi suất ngân hàng hiện xuống quá thấp, ở ngân hàng lớn chưa được 4%, ngân hàng nhỏ cũng chỉ 5 - 6%. Muốn được mức tại 6% một chút thì phải gửi ở ngân hàng nhỏ tuổi cũng như kỳ hạn tại một năm. trong lúc đó, cùng với trái phiếu tôi vừa đầu tư có lợi suất lên đến 9%/năm với kỳ hạn 6 tháng. Loại này lãi cao, nhà cũng cam kết mua lại, chỉ mất điều 3 tháng mới được lĩnh lãi một lần", anh L. tin tức.

Do lợi nhuận cao, trái phiếu doanh nghiệp lớn mấy năm qua đã trở thành kênh dự án thu hút với rất nhiều người mua giống như anh L.

Đơn cử giống như trái phiếu của người tiêu dùng CP EuroWindow Holding (kỳ hạn hai năm, ban hành ngày 25/10/2019) đang được chào bán cùng với lợi suất 8,6%/năm; Trái phiếu của Tổng chủ CP dòng thiết bị điện Việt Nam (kỳ hạn ba năm, phát hành ngày 23/7/2020) rao bán hữu ích suất 9,2%/năm. hay trái phiếu của công ty CP phục vụ hàng chưa Thăng Long (TASECO) (kỳ hạn 1 năm, phát hành ngày 6/8/2020) lợi suất 8,6%/năm…
bài viết liên quan : Bảng Giá Đất Lô Sóc Trăng 2021

chuyên gia môi giới tại một nhà chứng khoán mới mẻ kết nối phân phối trái phiếu công ty lớn ba trong năm này cho thấy, chủ này đang "cháy hàng".

"Có hàng ra là hết vì khách hàng đặt mua nhiều. khách hàng lẻ cũng rót vài trăm triệu tới vài tỷ đồng. đợt thời điểm cuối năm này công ty không tồn tại hàng nhằm bán", anh này nói và cho thấy, tiêu chí chọn công ty nhằm phân phối trái phiếu khá kỹ lưỡng như: doanh nghiệp phải có uy tín, khiến ăn sinh lãi, dự án phải khả thi, lợi suất hấp dẫn rộng lãi suất bank, trái phiếu phải xuất hiện tài sản đảm bảo. Lại có thêm cam kết đc công ty mua lại 100% khi cần bán nên những khách hàng chọn. nhờ vào đó, tổng doanh thu từ trái phiếu của người tiêu dùng trong năm này so với năm đầu kết nối phân phối đã không giảm 10 lần.

đi theo những thống kê của khách hàng chứng khoán SSI, tổng khối lượng trái phiếu công ty phát hành từ thời điểm đầu năm mang lại hết tháng 9/2020 khi là 341.000 tỷ VNĐ, không giảm 79% so với cùng kỳ năm 2019.

độ lớn thị trường trái phiếu doanh nghiệp lớn tính tại GDP tăng từ 11,4% thời điểm cuối năm 2019 lên 14,4% thời điểm cuối tháng 9/2020. các bank, doanh nghiệp lớn qua kênh trái phiếu đã thu về hàng trăm ngàn tỷ đồng mỗi mùa ban hành trong năm qua. tiếp sau, các chủ đã có kế hoạch ban hành hàng trăm tỷ việt nam đồng nữa ngay đầu năm 2021.

tuy nhiên, thị trường trái phiếu công ty lớn cũng tiềm ẩn khủng hoảng nếu khách hàng không tìm kiếm hiểu kỹ tiến hành ban hành, gia sản đáp ứng, nhằm mục đích sử dụng vốn hoặc phương án vốn nhằm giao dịch thanh toán gốc, lãi. chính vì như thế, Bộ tài chính cũng sẽ lời khuyên khách hàng, khác biệt người tiêu dùng cá nhân thận trọng khi rót tiền vào kênh này.

Vàng, chứng khoán: rất có thể không giảm cao nhưng giảm cũng sâu

chuyên gia kinh tế tài chính Nguyễn Trí Hiếu cho rằng, hiện nay chứng khoán đang lên còn mới khi là kênh sức hút được rất nhiều người mua. kể từ thời điểm VN-Index chạm "đáy" hồi cuối tháng 3 vào đầu tháng 4 trong năm này, chỉ số này đã bật tăng mạnh trở lại từ hơn 600 điểm lên rộng 1.000 điểm trong cuối tháng 12 (tăng tới 63%). rất nhiều cổ phiếu tại cả hai sàn TPHCM và thủ đô đều phục hồi tuyệt hảo khiến cả thị trường hồ hởi.

có các cổ phiếu phục hồi mạnh như VCB của bank Vietcombank phục hồi 59% so với "đáy" hồi cuối tháng 3 đầu tháng 4 vừa qua, HDB của ngân hàng TMCP đi lên TP.HCM 126%, VIC của tập đoàn VinGroup 36%, VNM của khách hàng CP Sữa Việt Nam 62%, hay SHB của ngân hàng TMCP Thành phố mang tên Bác - thủ đô không nghỉ tới 227% vào năm qua. Thậm chí, có nhiều cổ phiếu tại sàn UPCom chỉ trong vòng hai tháng 11 cũng như 12, hoặc chỉ trong tầm nửa đầu tháng 12 cũng đạt đc mức tăng này.

"Người ta đang được suy xét chứng khoán vì thị trường đang được lên và được mong muốn vào năm 2021. Nhưng chứng khoán cũng là kênh bấp bênh, phụ thuộc thị trường nhân loại và dòng vốn ngoại", ông Hiếu nói cũng như đánh giá năm 2021, kinh doanh thị trường chứng khoán khi là kênh đc khuyến nghị tham gia nhưng chưa chắc chắn.

Còn cùng với kênh đầu tư biến động rất mạnh trong năm qua là vàng nhưng vẫn đang được giữ lại được "độ nóng", ông Hiếu nghiên cứu và phân tích, trong năm này vàng biến động mạnh vào tháng 3 cũng như tháng 8 (cùng với tình tiết của dịch Covid-19). giá vàng lên tiện và khi giảm cũng tụt xuống rất sâu và xuất hiện sự bất ổn lớn trong năm 2020.

một vài ý kiến phân tích từ nước ngoài mang đến rằng, năm 2021 giá chỉ vàng rất có thể vượt mốc 2.000 USD/ounce, thậm chí vượt 2.100 USD/ounce (tương đương 58,5 triệu đ quy đổi đi theo tỷ giá ngày 23/12 trên Vietcombank).

tuy vậy, ông Hiếu cho rằng, năm đến, giá chỉ vàng không ngừng hay là không vẫn phụ thuộc vào việc kiểm soát dịch bệnh. "Dưới tác động của dịch bệnh, nếu tình trạng trở thành nghiêm trọng thì giá bán vàng lại lên. tuy vậy, nếu vaccine được phân phối đến các nước nhanh gọn thì giá vàng tiếp tục phù hợp lại", ông Hiếu nghiên cứu và phân tích.

thêm lần nữa, giá vàng cũng sẽ nhờ vào Chính phủ các nước sẽ "tung" gói kích cầu tài chính ra làm sao nhằm phục hồi nền tài chính sau dịch bệnh, cũng như khả năng kiểm soát điều hành lạm phát do không nghỉ cung tiền.
bài viết liên quan : Bảng Báo Giá Dự Án Trà Vinh 2021

BĐS tiếp tục "trở lại lợi hại"?

Do tình hình của dịch bệnh, thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất trải dọc qua năm 2020 một cách gian khổ, khác biệt với phương thức BĐS Nhà Đất nghỉ ngơi và cao điểm.

tuy nhiên, từ thời điểm cuối năm 2020, môi trường sẽ "ấm" dần lên khi nhiều dự án công trình "bung hàng" dựa vào hàng loạt cơ chế mới mẻ luôn hỗ trợ môi trường như: Luật đầu tư sửa đổi 2020, Luật thiết kế sửa đổi 2020, Nghị định 25/2020/NĐ-CP quy định một số trong những điều của Luật Đấu thầu về chọn quý khách, Nghị định 148 tháo gỡ vướng mắc mang đến dự án Bất Động Sản có khu đất công xen kẽ…

nhiều chế độ này, Theo ông Lê Hoàng Châu, chủ tịch cộng đồng BĐS TP. Hồ Chí Minh, sẽ ảnh hưởng tích cực cho môi trường. Ông Châu cũng dự báo, từ nay mang lại Tết Âm lịch và cả năm 2021, thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất tiếp tục đà phục hồi và không ngừng trưởng trở lại do xuất hiện nhiều tác động tích cực từ các việc đất nước kiểm soát điều hành hiệu quả đại dịch Covid-19.

Bà Hoàng Nguyệt Minh, Phó giám đốc quy trình chăm sóc dự án Savills thành phố Hà Nội tại tọa đàm "Đầu tư BĐS hậu Covid-19" mới đây mang lại rằng, Điểm sáng của môi trường được xem là Bất Động Sản công nghiệp với các khu công nghiệp đã được quy hoạch, Bất Động Sản phục vụ mô hình nghỉ dưỡng phối hợp cao điểm, các dự án ăn nhập về dịch vụ, Dùng thử ẩm thực, vui chơi và giải trí cũng như kiểm tra sức khỏe.

Viện tìm tòi bất động Việt Nam đã chi hai kịch phiên bản khái niệm môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất năm 2021. Kịch phiên bản trước tiên, khi các chỉ tiêu mô hình lớn đc đảm bảo, dịch bệnh được kiểm soát, thị trường BĐS sẽ đi lên ở mức cao rộng năm 2019, thậm chí sẽ có được sự bùng nổ ở một trong những phân khúc nhất định, khác biệt đặc điểm BĐS du lịch, nghỉ ngơi, giải trí, xuất hiện hạ tầng tốt, đc khai quật hoạt động ăn khớp, quy hoạch đi theo phía xanh - thông thái.

với nhiều chế độ hỗ trợ từ Chính phủ, nhiều nhà đầu tư độ tin cậy cũng như đủ năng lực trung tâm tài chính sẽ có không ít cơ hội tiếp cận cùng với nguồn cung dồi dào và giá bèo.

Kịch bản thứ hai, khi các chỉ tiêu mô hình lớn trên không đc đáp ứng, dịch bệnh không thể kiểm soát, thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất năm 2021 nhưng vẫn sẽ lưu lại mức giống như năm 2020. một số trong những phương thức rất có thể gặp gỡ nhiều trở ngại. vào tình huống không tồn tại sự can thiệp của Chính phủ và sự công ty động yêu thích ứng của công ty, thị trường hoàn toàn có thể bị đóng băng.

----------

